# φραγγέλιον



## Aelialicinia

So what exactly does it mean?  Is it cat o nine tails whip or is it something a priest uses  in church?  Is it kind of wind?   And yes... it is from the eternal Papadiamandis.


----------



## Αγγελος

I think the word is only used figuratively nowadays, much like 'scourge' in English. It is, of course, some kind of whip (from Latin _flagellum_), but hardly anyone would know precisely what it is.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Αγγελος said:


> I think the word is only used figuratively nowadays, much like 'scourge' in English. It is, of course, some kind of whip (from Latin _flagellum_), but hardly anyone would know precisely what it is.


in context the "scourge" possibility would not make sense - "με το αιώνιον της πνοής των φραγγέλιον."  Unless one can say that the incessant wind is like a whip or a scourge.


----------



## Αγγελος

Precisely.  "... τους δύο τούτους ανέμους, οι οποίοι ανέμιζαν τα μαλλιά μου, και τα έκαμναν να είναι σγουρά όπως οι θάμνοι κ' αι αγριελαίαι, τας οποίας εκύρτωναν με το ακούραστον φύσημα των, με το αιώνιον της πνοής των φραγγέλιον." The author compares the incessant blowing of the winds, which causes the wild olive-trees to grow bent, to continual lashes of a whip.

The word φραγγέλιον is used in John's (2:13-16) telling of the Temple merchants' expulsion by Jesus: Καὶ ἐγγὺς ἦν τὸ πάσχα τῶν Ἰουδαίων, καὶ ἀνέβη εἰς Ἱεροσόλυμα ὁ Ἰησοῦς. καὶ εὗρεν ἐν τῷ ἱερῷ τοὺς πωλοῦντας βόας καὶ πρόβατα καὶ περιστερὰς καὶ τοὺς κερματιστὰς καθημένους, καὶ ποιήσας *φραγέλλιον *ἐκ σχοινίων πάντας ἐξέβαλεν ἐκ τοῦ ἱεροῦ, τά τε πρόβατα καὶ τοὺς βόας, καὶ τῶν κολλυβιστῶν ἐξέχεεν τὸ κέρμα καὶ τὰς τραπέζας ἀνέτρεψε, καὶ τοῖς τὰς περιστερὰς πωλοῦσιν εἶπεν· Ἄρατε ταῦτα ἐντεῦθεν· μὴ ποιεῖτε τὸν οἶκον τοῦ πατρός μου οἶκον ἐμπορίου. Jesus had not been carrying a whip; in a fit of anger, he just grabbed some ropes that were lying around and started lashing out at sacrificial animals and the money-lenders' tables. Παπαδιαμάντης's language is, of course, full of references and allusions to liturgical texts.


----------



## Aelialicinia

This is stunning. The language is so layered with meaning it fills one with awe.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Αγγελος said:


> Precisely.  "... τους δύο τούτους ανέμους, οι οποίοι ανέμιζαν τα μαλλιά μου, και τα έκαμναν να είναι σγουρά όπως οι θάμνοι κ' αι αγριελαίαι, τας οποίας εκύρτωναν με το ακούραστον φύσημα των, με το αιώνιον της πνοής των φραγγέλιον." The author compares the incessant blowing of the winds, which causes the wild olive-trees to grow bent, to continual lashes of a whip.
> 
> The word φραγγέλιον is used in John's (2:13-16) telling of the Temple merchants' expulsion by Jesus: Καὶ ἐγγὺς ἦν τὸ πάσχα τῶν Ἰουδαίων, καὶ ἀνέβη εἰς Ἱεροσόλυμα ὁ Ἰησοῦς. καὶ εὗρεν ἐν τῷ ἱερῷ τοὺς πωλοῦντας βόας καὶ πρόβατα καὶ περιστερὰς καὶ τοὺς κερματιστὰς καθημένους, καὶ ποιήσας *φραγέλλιον *ἐκ σχοινίων πάντας ἐξέβαλεν ἐκ τοῦ ἱεροῦ, τά τε πρόβατα καὶ τοὺς βόας, καὶ τῶν κολλυβιστῶν ἐξέχεεν τὸ κέρμα καὶ τὰς τραπέζας ἀνέτρεψε, καὶ τοῖς τὰς περιστερὰς πωλοῦσιν εἶπεν· Ἄρατε ταῦτα ἐντεῦθεν· μὴ ποιεῖτε τὸν οἶκον τοῦ πατρός μου οἶκον ἐμπορίου. Jesus had not been carrying a whip; in a fit of anger, he just grabbed some ropes that were lying around and started lashing out at sacrificial animals and the money-lenders' tables. Παπαδιαμάντης's language is, of course, full of references and allusions to liturgical texts.


----------



## Aelialicinia

I hope you can help me one more with this word...ροδίνη.
Is it rosy pink or rosy?  But I'm not sure as Papadiamantis describes  Moschoula (the damsel) 
Ήτον ωχρά, ροδίνη, χρυσαυγίζουσα
So if she is ωχρά - pale---  how can she be also pink?


----------



## Αγγελος

Aelialicinia said:


> I hope you can help me one more with this word...ροδίνη.
> Is it rosy pink or rosy?  But I'm not sure as Papadiamantis describes  Moschoula (the damsel)
> Ήτον ωχρά, ροδίνη, χρυσαυγίζουσα
> So if she is ωχρά - pale---  how can she be also pink?


Well - I am just as puzzled as you are.
Perhaps the author is using the word ωχρά in the more archaic sense of 'yellow' (cf. 'ochre'), rather than 'pale'.
Ρόδινος definitely means 'rose-colored', hence 'pink'.
Χρυσαυγή is a fairly common literary word for 'golden dawn'. The colors of dawn are of course both pinkish red and golden yellow. But αυγή also has (or had) the more archaic meaning of 'glow' in general; the technical term for 'luminescence' is φωταύγεια, and καταυγάζω means 'to illuminate brightly'. So it is just barely possible that χρυσαυγίζουσα is not a direct reference to the colors of dawn, but simply means 'with golden reflections'.
Also, Μοσχούλα was μελαχροινή and ηλιοκαυμένη, swarthy and sun-tanned, but had an απείρως λευκότερον, infinitely whiter neck. Perhaps the author is deliberately mixing the hues and shades, to suggest an impressionistically polychrome, oniric vision (_όνειρο _στο κύμα...)
If Homer can speak of the wine-colored sea (οίνωψ πόντος), anything is possible!


----------

